# iTunes Match et problème d'illustrations d'albums



## New-Asha (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
J'ai iTunes match depuis sa sortie, mais j'ai toujours le même problème que je n'arrive pas à régler, j'ai toutes les illustrations d'albums sur mon ordo pour tous mes morceau (ça m'avait prit du temps mais j'en était fier  ) sauf qu'avec iTunes match, sur mes appareils iOS, il manque une très bonne partie des illustrations d'album, et ce même sur des morceaux "mis en correspondance"... 

Si quelqu'un avait une solution ou ayant eu le problème et trouvé une solution ça serai super 


Merci d'avance


----------



## cortex49 (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, sur mon Mac, j'ai toutes les pochettes d'albums, mais dés que je passe sur mon iPhone (avec iTunes Match) j'ai à peine la moitié des illustrations d'album qui sont disponible.

Pour information je n'est pas encore finis de tout télécharger, est ce que sa pourrait être la cause ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## olikatie (20 Décembre 2011)

même problême pour moi; tout est téléchargé, les illustration apparaissent sur mon imac mais presque jamais sur mon iphone


----------



## CBi (20 Décembre 2011)

Apparemment ça vient peu à peu. Je n'en ai plus que 2 manquantes mais je n'ai pas trouvé la méthode miracle pour accélérer le match des illustrations.
Il me semble cependant que si on efface l'album de l'iPhone, puis qu'on le recharge morceau par morceau, ça a un effet pour "attirer" les images, mais pas à tous les coups...


----------



## cortex49 (20 Décembre 2011)

J'ai peut être trouvé la solution, enfin pour moi sa à l'air de fonctionner.
Il suffit de redémarrer votre iPhone et d'aller dans l'application musique. Ensuite aller, dans la partie Albums. Et normalement les pochettes d'albums se charge une par une  au fur et à mesure (il faut être en Wifi).

Il suffit en suite d'un petit peu de patience et le tour est joué.


----------



## NikoG (20 Décembre 2011)

Toute ma bibliothèque a été matché aucun problème a signalé même si c'est très lent (plus de 3 jrs en ce qui me concerne) par contre quand j'active itunes match sur l'iphone seulement 1900 morceaux apparaissent et seulement 3 albums ont une pochette. Alors 17000 morceaux et 1500 pochettes ont été matchés depuis hier soir :'(


Ta solution ne marche pas chez moi Cortex. J'ai redemarré l'iphone et rien de plus :'(


----------



## Gildeu (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Même problèmes avec les illustrations. 
Pourtant celle-ci avant la synchro avec itunes match etait bien présente tant sur itunes que sur l'iphone.  (Tous mes mp3 ont un tag à jour avec les illustrations).

Depuis la synchro avec itunes match certaines pochettes ont sautées. J'ai remis ces dernières via itunes. Mais pour autant sur l'iphone rien à faire.
De plus chose étrange la plupart des albums ont une pochette mais seulement sur la première chanson des qu on passes aux  autres la pochette saute ??? 

J'ai desactive itunes match sur l'iphone mais le problème persiste... 

Es ce que quelqu'un à trouver une solution afin d'avoir les pochettes (comme jadis  ) sur iphone et itunes ... sans que ces dernières ne sautent ???


----------



## simon_pr (21 Décembre 2011)

@NikoG

même problème pour moi, sur l'iphone, la synchro semble bloquée, il manque un grande partie de la bibliothèque alors que iTune Match à été au bout de son travail. C'est quand même un comble que la principale fonction de ce service ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## arkxx (21 Décembre 2011)

meme souci , pas de pochettes !!


----------



## kayabis (27 Décembre 2011)

J'ai LA solution....

C'est peut-être un peu fastidieux s'il vous manque beaucoup de pochettes mais ça marche à tous les coups!
Déjà je vous recommande d'attendre un peu car petit à petit mes illustrations d'album sont apparus comme par magie. Désormais ils m'en manque assez peu mais suffisamment pour irriter ma maniaquerie quant au bon ordre de mes précieuses chansons...

Bref, allez par exemple sur votre iphone dans l'appli musique et allez sur l'onglet album. Regardez, les pochettes qu'il vous manque. Ensuite allez sur l'itunes de votre ordi. Allez sur le premier album dont il vous manque la pochette dans le cloud. Prenez un morceau au hasard, faites obtenir des informations et copier la pochette qui doit déjà se trouver dans l'onglet illustration ensuite sélectionner tous les albums du morceau et appliquer à nouveau l'illustration à tous les morceaux toujours dans l'onglet illustration. (et ainsi de suite pour tous les albums dont la pochette manque)

Ensuite pas besoin de rédémarrer son iphone, il suffit juste de killer l'app musique et y revenir pour voir ses pochettes enfin apparaitre miraculeusement....
J'ai désormais toutes les pochettes de mes quelques 1500 albums.
Merci qui?


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bizarre ce bug des pochettes manquantes chez certaines personnes.
Chez moi elles y sont toutes, sans exception.

Simple hypothèse :
Je me demande si ce n'est pas dû au fait que certaines pochettes ne sont pas intégrées dans les tags mais juste téléchargées par iTunes à l'aide de "Obtenir les illustrations d'album".
Donc peut-être que ces illustrations (qui se trouvent dans le dossier "Album Artwork") ne sont pas envoyées en même temps que les morceaux qui "montent" dans le nuage ?!

La manipulation que propose kayabis permet justement d'intégrer les pochettes aux tags, et donc en redémarrant l'application Musique de l'iPhone, les morceaux vont redescendre du nuage mais avec cette fois-ci les illustrations intégrées.


----------



## Gildeu (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi je reviens vers ce bug de pochette.
Donc bien mis les pochettes à jour directement avec ID3TAG donc pas avec Itunes.

Auparavant tout marchait bien, autant sur iphone que sur itunes. Pas de bug de pochette.

Depuis que je suis passé a itunes match toutes mes musiques qui sont directement sur l'iphone (synchro via usb) et donc pas téléchargé sur le nuage ont le même problèmes des pochettes manquantes. Souvent de fois la première est présente mais pas les suivantes.

Si quelqu'un à le même problème et a sur le résoudre j'aimerai bien connaitre l'astuce.


----------



## kayabis (28 Décembre 2011)

Gildeu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi je reviens vers ce bug de pochette.
> Donc bien mis les pochettes à jour directement avec ID3TAG donc pas avec Itunes.
> ...



Bah essaie la technique que j'ai décrite. Fais le par itunes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------

Autre détail. Ca ne concerne pas les personnes qui n'ont qu'un iphone car sur iphone dans la catégorie artiste on ne voit pas de pochette en page 1.
Par contre sur ipad, vous avez peut-être remarqué que même après avoir mis à jour toutes les pochettes dans la catégorie album cela n'était pas mis à jour dans la catégorie artiste.
Enfin c'st plus compliqué que ça. En fait la pochette apparait une fois qu'on a appuyé sur un artiste (enfin ca apparait à l'intérieur de l'album) mais c 'est toujours blanc pour certaines pochettes quand on navigue parmi les artistes.

Donc là pour y remédier, il faut killer l'app musique, désactiver itunes match dans les préférences de l'ipad, allez à nouveau dans l'appli musique (la vous ne verrez plus que ce qui est en local, normal), killer l'app musique à nouveau, réactiver itunes match, puis réouvrir l'appli musique. La tout est réinitialisé donc ça va être un peu long mais ça marche si on laisse l'appli allumé tranquillement le temps qu'elle fasse son travail.

Voilà, le cauchemar des pochettes blanches avec une note dessus est désormais du passé^^


----------



## Gildeu (28 Décembre 2011)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse mais ça je l'avais déjà fait en amont ... et pour autant les musiques que j'ai sur l'iphone n'ont pas de pochettes sauf la première chanson. et pourtant la musique est physiquement sur l'iphone puisque synchronise avec Itunes via usb...


----------



## DJslashEF (29 Décembre 2011)

Même souci chez moi. C'est assez pénible. A chaque fois que je lis un morceau, une connexion data s'effectue et la pochette finit par apparaitre lorsque je lis le morceau pour la deuxième fois... J'ai essayé toutes les méthodes décrites mais rien y fait...


----------



## supermacfan2 (29 Décembre 2011)

Voilà la marche à suivre:

- Activer iTunes Match dans iTunes.
- Ouvrir App Musique dans votre iPhone ou iTunes dans vos autres appareils (iMac, MacbookPro,etc).
- Ouvrir votre connexion wi-fi.
- Laisser la magie du nuage faire son oeuvre, en étant patient, suivant la quantité de votre bibliothèque, vous verrez toutes vos jaquettes revenir. Dans mon cas, environ une heure pour tous mes albums (4800 titres).

C'est tout simple.


----------



## kayabis (30 Décembre 2011)

Gildeu a dit:


> Je te remercie pour ta réponse mais ça je l'avais déjà fait en amont ... et pour autant les musiques que j'ai sur l'iphone n'ont pas de pochettes sauf la première chanson. et pourtant la musique est physiquement sur l'iphone puisque synchronise avec Itunes via usb...



Tes fichiers doivent être mal tagués c est pas possible...Verifie dans l itunes de ton ordi pour un album donné que toutes les chansons ont une pochette attribuée. Après, il faut appliquer la méthode que j ai décrite même si tu penses l avoir déjà fait en amont. Ça réinitialise tout. Enfin chez moi ça a marché donc je vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas le cas pour toi.
Cordialement,


----------



## Gildeu (30 Décembre 2011)

ca y es je pense que c'est bon. 

Mes tags étaient bon. Je viens de comprendre qu'il faut d'abord lire le morceau une fois, y retourné et la magie la jaquette de l'album apparait. Mais il faut lire d'abord tous les morceaux une fois... bizarre mais bon.


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Janvier 2012)

Même phénomène!

Patience...


----------



## kayabis (5 Janvier 2012)

bizarre... Je n'ai pas eu à faire ça mais si ça marche après pour vous, c'est le principal!
Je pense qu'on est un peu beta testeur avec ce music match de toutes façons!


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai une nouvelle astuce qui fonctionne de mon côté :

Evidemment être en wifi.
Ensuite lancer une premier chargement d'itunes match tant que la recherche est active.
Pour les pochettes manquantes il suffit de quitter l'application musique complètement : 
C'est à dire double clic sur bouton principal et décocher l'application musique des taches de fond.

Au prochain lancement, celle ci se connecte à nouveau et les pochettes restantes sont globalement acquises.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Janvier 2012)

J'apporte une solution complémentaire (qui semble fonctionner) en ce qui concerne les problèmes d'affichages des pochettes.

Comme expliqué plus haut, chaque album peut être tagué de son illustration mais parfois certains morceaux passent à la trappe et non pas d'illustration.

Il semble que lorsqu'un morceau ne possède pas son illustration et bien cela peut empêcher iTunes match d'afficher correctement l' album et son artiste correspondant.
Pour avoir sous les yeux tous les morceaux dont les illustrations sont absentes, il suffit de créer une liste de lecture intelligente dans itunes:
Satisfaire à la règle suivante : Illustration de l'album/ est absente.

Et nous avons donc tous les morceaux qui n'ont pas d'illustration.
A vous de compéter ces informations...
Ensuite, mettre à jour iTunes match dans le menu Store.


----------



## sigmanet15 (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai aussi le même problème de pochette.
Le seul moyen efficace que j'ai adopté :

iPhone connecté au Wifi. Aller dans Album, sélectionner un album ayant une pochette et lire chaque morceau quelques secondes. Quitter l'app Musique (aussi du multi-tâches) et là elles viennent.
J'ai aussi mon Mac avec iTunes connecté au Wifi mais je sais pas si ça change grand chose.

C'est SUPER chiant mais ça marche ...


----------



## APPLEmac34 (12 Janvier 2012)

Avez-vous le même souci mais sous iTunes ?
Depuis le match de mes chansons (toutes extraites de CD - en lossless, et toutes avec des pochettes, vérifié dans le finder), la moitié de mes pochettes ont disparues dans iTunes, et ne reviennent pas.

Une solution?


----------



## APPLEmac34 (13 Janvier 2012)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> Avez-vous le même souci mais sous iTunes ?
> Depuis le match de mes chansons (toutes extraites de CD - en lossless, et toutes avec des pochettes, vérifié dans le finder), la moitié de mes pochettes ont disparues dans iTunes, et ne reviennent pas.
> 
> Une solution?



Après un appel au centre de support Apple, voici la réponse:
c'est un bug de lancement de produit. Il a été remonté plusieurs fois, et sera pris en compte pour la prochaine version.

Conclusion: pour le moment impossible de faire autrement. Bon les fichiers sources ne sont pas touchés, mais pour les puristes qui ont passés plusieurs mois à encoder les CD en lossless avec illustration, çà fait mal de voir plus de 50% des pochettes disparus dans iTunes (même sur le Mac source).


----------

